# Lake Jackson in Florala



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Anyone know how's the Bass fishing at Lake Jackson in Florala? Looking for water temps, bait forage, what baits work well, and water depths. Thanks.

NJD:thumbup:


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

NJD,

I've went there a couple of times over the last few years around this time of year for some crappie fishing and there are some hawgs in there, but we also done some bass fishing and they really like a green pumpkin finesse worm. There is a really nice drop off on the opposite side of the lake from the boat launch. The main forage in there is bream and small minnows.


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks. Will cranks and spinnerbait work this time of year?

NJD


----------



## Remy (Dec 28, 2010)

I have never caught anything out of that lake, more of a rec lake for skiing and tubing if you ask me.


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

nojerseydevil said:


> Thanks. Will cranks and spinnerbait work this time of year?
> 
> NJD


Never tried them, but with the small forage I would assume a bandit 300 would prolly fair well in there.


----------



## bjg8 (Sep 2, 2008)

some people use it as rec but mostly people are fishing on it... i lived in tally my whole life till 6 years ago. family lives on the lake and it has been hot!!!! bass have been biting. my brother in law has been killing them on top water flukes. spinnerbaits would do the trick, but when the water starts to warm up go top water its a blast.... key in on the pads or hydryla areas!!! if you want a guide my partner in Land is the Limit lives there and would be happy to take you on a guided trip, his name is chris jones (8502516665) tell him Brandon sent ya


----------

